# Rib rack or not



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

I have almost always done ribs with a rib rack and I am wondering if there is any advantage to just laying them on the regular racks in the smoker. I have enough room to do it either way. Any opinions


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 31, 2009)

I have also done them both ways, I like laying them flat better, easier to mop and spray


----------



## ocsnapper (Oct 31, 2009)

If you got the room they will be fine, racks help on smaller smokers so you can get more on the smoker (they take up less room)


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 31, 2009)

if i need to get a few more racks on the smoker racks its all good.  I dont notice any difference when I use em' or not.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

I am doing a small smoke today with 3 racks and a chicken so I will try laying the ribs on the smoker racks rather than in the vertical rib racks
Thanks for the help


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 1, 2009)

just make sure you put them above the chicken.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks - already made that mistake once - Funny how you learn the hard way


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 1, 2009)

I have noticed that using rib racks can take longer to cook. I also have to make sure the slabs don't touch together or they won't cook evenly. With un-trimmed spares. I place the heaviest/thickest side down so it gets a bit more heat during the smoke.

Laying flat is best all around if you can do it that way.

Eric


----------



## danbury (Nov 1, 2009)

Only time I use rib racks is if I have to cook more ribs than I can get on the pit laying flat.  Not fond of rib racks at all.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd rather not use racks.  Only do if i have to.


----------



## freshmeat (Nov 2, 2009)

Meat side up or down for BB?


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Used one a few times on the Weber kettle; getting the CGSP and adding an adjustable chrome rack obviated the need for it.


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 3, 2009)

meat side up...

forluvofsmoke                       makes sense really... laying down there is more surface area of the rib that is catching the heat as it rises, if infact that's the way your smoker works...


----------

